# Anyone else having problems getting started, like me for Halloween 2012?



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WOW! This year is not going well for me when it comes to getting started on Halloween for this year! Every time I try to get started on a project something else comes up which takes me away for building or whatever.

Just this past weekend, I was really getting pumped about building some coffins for my haunt, and what happens? My neighbor decides he needs to water his side yard and pretty much runs the hose so he can water the ground for something he is doing. Well the ground can only take in some much water so where does it decide to go but overflow into my basement.

My wife goes down to get something cause we were going camping, and comes up and tells me there is water on the floor in the store room in the basement. So down I go and sure enough, there it was. Next thing is we are running over to the neighbors and checking to see if they are running water somewhere and of course they were.

He had been running it most of the day to saturate that ground on the side of the house. The side were it went into my basement. So anyway, I spent most of the day and next cleaning up the water. Needless to say I didn't get to go camping with my family. The strange thing is, we didn't even get a "sorry" from them, but that's par for the course for them.

My storage room with all my Holiday stuff was right next to where the water had come in but no water came into there. Nothing was really damaged except for some boxes that got wet on the bottom and I was able to get the things out and dried off.

So now the basement is taken care of so now I can start on my coffin building. But wait, something else decides to come my way! I ended up with some kind of stomach flu or something like that and spent the rest of the weekend and then some in bed. 

So how's your project building coming? Any problems getting started like me? :jol:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I've had no problems starting projects, finishing them is where i have issues


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

TW - I feel so bad for you! I think everyone here has had their own "neighbor" story and to top it off, you get sick. Hope this weekend is a better one for you! Maybe you can build a corpse/prop in honor of your rude neighbor. Model it after him, and while you're making it, at least it'll make you feel better instead of wringing his neck.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I took a week off in July and got started just fine. Unfortunately I have a Halloween "to do" list long enough to choke a gargoyle and I just havent been able to find the time to do all the other things I want to do. Does anyone though?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

TW, sorry to hear about your water problem and the fact you didn't go camping. That sucks and your neighbor is an ass. You should have pumped the water from your basement into his!

My biggest problem the last few years is motivation to start something new. Since buying a house I have done lots of work renovating which has burnt me out. So that leaves little time and motivation for new stuff. Also, this summer has been hot and humid I don't want to do anything else after working around the yard. I hate the summer heat and can't wait for the coolness of fall. That should spark some motivation.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

TW - sorry to hear about the soggy basement and you getting sick. It's a four-letter word that keeps getting in the way of our Halloween production - it's called LIFE. 

Been trying to get into the swing of things with my projects too. Had a head cold for a week and was chillin' because I couldn't do anything else. Also, I have been at my job working late so when I get home, I'm kinda done mentally. I'm hoping that going to the Monster Mania convention this weekend will get me back. 

One thing good is that your props and stuff didn't get damaged because of the water. Good luck with the coffin. One day at a time!


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm like Cher, lot's started, none finished! Not to mention the props that need repair from last year still waiting on me!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, for your thoughts! It looks like I will be trying again this weekend, but like Lunatic we are just now getting out hot weather as well here! We're going into the weekend with 100 plus degree weather also. So we will see how it turns out! But thanks again everyone, it's nice to know that like Da Weiner life takes us all in different turns sometimes good and sometimes not so good. But we go on . . . one day at a time!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah TW. You are definitely not alone. I know of at least one other haunter *cough* Debbie *cough* that has crazy ass neighbors. 

I've not gotten anything done this year at all and now Halloween is almost here! eek!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Crazy neighbors? Check! But so far this year they've been pretty tame, which is a welcome change.

I think I just have a case of the lazies... I it's been a week that I haven't done a thing! But my two kiddos keep me so busy that when I get some free time, usually around 9 pm, I am too tired/lazy to do anything else... other than check out hauntforum! 

So here's to this weekend, let's break the laziness and get stuff done! Right!?!? Yeah, well maybe I guess...


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I feel for ya! Because my neighbors insist on pointing their downspouts right at my house, I've had to bring in backfill to help divert the water away. For extra protection also had to dig a drainage channel at my basement and put in gravel for drainage and a pump to pull out the water.

Due to the dry conditions, 'watering the foundation' is recommended. So the neighbors drag out the hose and leave for the day. Which I didn't know at the time. But the wife comes up and says 'Something is wrong, water is pumping out of the drain!'

So looking around, we see their hose running full blast and water is seeping out of the ground and collecting in my drain. And it's a LOT of water! After a minute of tinkering, I redirected the pump output to my yard and gave it and my trees a good soaking!

Luckily, nothing made it inside. But never underestimate the idiocy of neighbors!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Ugh, yeah. I was going pretty good for a bit there, then came vacations & some intense heat...it's hard to work on Halloween props when it's over 100 degrees outside and even hotter in the garage...I'm hoping it cools off after Labor Day & I can take care of business then...


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Unfortunately, you can't change your dumb-a** neighbors; I'm glad your props didn't get ruined, but I feel your pain about not getting started. I have been gathering veggies from the garden and trying to finish clapboarding an addition I built onto the house, so I haven't started yet either. Hopefully, you'll be able to set aside some time to work on cutting pieces for your coffins and that will probably start the ball rolling. It's still August, you'll have some time yet.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well things have settled down now and finally I get to start on my coffins! Although we are going to get some rain this week for one day at least. But it won't matter cause I will be inside working on them. So yippee!


----------

